# asking for login name



## xwwu (Aug 22, 2015)

Dear friends,

Can I change real user name to be fake one just for gdm login?

Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2015)

Please explain what you want to do, it is not clear what you mean.


----------

